# Factory Defects



## jakeinsouthcarolina (11 mo ago)

I’ve scoured the internet, YouTube and this forum and have been unable to find a single thing about factory defects in Sheetrock. The stuff I just bought at Lowes has a lump on about every other panel - some close to the size of a hand. They clearly were made at the factory as they are pressed into the panel and paper.

The sheets are already on the walls. The protrusions are probably a 1/16 raised off the panel. Should I feather them in (big feather) or cut them out and fill. Should I tape them if the latter ?

I’d sure appreciate any help someone with some experience can provide. 

Thanks - Jake


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

There's a lot of ways to deal with this, insurance, call the manufacturer and try and get compensation, see if your distributor can deal with it (lowes). Anyway these small problems are one of the reasons professional companies like to deal with dedicated material distribution companies instead of going to the home improvement store.

First off call the manufacturer and see what they tell you don't go in all hard saying you'll sue but explain it to them and see what they respond with, or call Lowes and see what they say. If this is a big problem your gonna need to use that silver tongue of yours.

As for just fixing it with labor that's all up to you. If you put a stop to the job over material defects the builder will still go after you for delays. So insurance might need to cover it.


----------



## jakeinsouthcarolina (11 mo ago)

Thanks very much for responding. I have maybe 20 sheets on this small job so making a claim won’t make sense. Assume best way to fix is to cut out the hump and just patch with mud and tape?

The most interesting thing to me is there seems to be literally no mention of this on the internet. Am I the only one ever to get some factory humps in their drywall sheets ? These are clearly some sort of depression in the plates or belts used in the manufacturing process


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

This Isn't the kind of thing a manufacturing company would want to get out so if it's serious there would be a payout and a none disclosure agreement but thats probably not why you can't find anything. You'd be better off talking to experienced super visors that supervise large and expensive commercial projects.

Also it might have been something that happened during distribution but who knows.

Anyway just 20 sheets? If they're not hung just return them to lowes and switch them out. No idea what kind of job it is but would it be better to just switch them out? Lowes would let you return them with your receipt.


----------



## Muddobber (Jan 14, 2022)

No doubt this occurred during manufacturing process. Take pictures and send to Lowes and manufacturer. They should compensate for labor. I had a whole house that had damage on every board. We had to cut and repair every sheet. Our labor ran over $600.00. They paid it. If the “humps” are solid, no air pockets, you should be able to float. If you have to cut you will need to tape. Mesh tape would be best for the repair.


----------



## jakeinsouthcarolina (11 mo ago)

Thanks very much for all the help


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

we had a run of bad board years ago. they made it rite with new rock and cost to replace it. was usg company.


----------



## sjn2176 (9 mo ago)

Muddobber said:


> No doubt this occurred during manufacturing process. Take pictures and send to Lowes and manufacturer. They should compensate for labor. I had a whole house that had damage on every board. We had to cut and repair every sheet. Our labor ran over $600.00. They paid it. If the “humps” are solid, no air pockets, you should be able to float. If you have to cut you will need to tape. Mesh tape would be best for the repair.


Same happened on the job im on now, I have no clue how to charge, I was thinking flat rate per spot. 52 to be exact


----------

